# April Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time for The April Photo Contest!
3Pebs3 picked a wonderful theme,* "My Dog Is a Superhero".*
So many possibilities, This is going to be fun!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, April 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. 
Past winners in this calendar year, Coastal Pup, Aesthetic and 3Pebs3, are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway,

Here's a couple of example photos from 3Pebs3.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Feel free to show your dogs superpowers! For example, super-dog jaw strength, the power of invisibility, the power of flight, the power to heal, their superhero costume or poses... all of our dogs have super powers!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Wearing her super hero cape!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

At least she thinks she is.....


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hildae said:


> Wearing her super hero cape!


That is too cute!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> At least she thinks she is.....


She looks ready for action!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Whoosh! Super Jerry


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cruz with his ribbons. Everyone laughs at this picture because they say his ribbons look like a cape.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

Captain Fin on Mermaid watch!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, enjoying the entries!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Eevee thinks flying is the BEST! 









Her secondary super power (just for fun) is sad eyes:


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

This is a screenshot of a slo-mo video, so pardon the horrendous quality, but you can probably tell Summer likes to jump


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny is a superhero but she's not quite sure how to wear a cape.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

Lola at 3.5 months. She wants to work out!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LA152 said:


> Whoosh! Super Jerry


So gorgeous


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Cruz with his ribbons. Everyone laughs at this picture because they say his ribbons look like a cape.


He wears it well!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Kelmel said:


> Captain Fin on Mermaid watch!


I would trust Fin to rescue me!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee thinks flying is the BEST!
> Her secondary super power (just for fun) is sad eyes:


Such a great flight photo! And her eyes could melt the coldest heart!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

goldenlover41 said:


> This is a screenshot of a slo-mo video, so pardon the horrendous quality, but you can probably tell Summer likes to jump


A very impressive leap!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny is a superhero but she's not quite sure how to wear a cape.


A hero is not defined by their cape 😉


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

bsc095 said:


> Lola at 3.5 months. She wants to work out!


Working on building her superhero muscles!


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Penny is a superhero but she's not quite sure how to wear a cape.
> View attachment 891105


So cute!!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

monty loves flying too


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

All new Hover Dog! Comes with a built in vacuum!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ffcmm said:


> monty loves flying too


That's one determined doggo!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Coastal Pup said:


> All new Hover Dog! Comes with a built in vacuum!


Beautiful! I wish my dogs had the superpower of vacuuming their own hair


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala showing off her superhero muscles and flying ability:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla saves Patches during the snowball fight or just how many of these fun little balls can I get in my mouth?


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis is more like a sidekick


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster in flight ...


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

Ivyacres said:


> It's time for The April Photo Contest!
> 3Pebs3 picked a wonderful theme,* "My Dog Is a Superhero".*
> So many possibilities, This is going to be fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

Autumn


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hunter, the babysitter. When any of the grandbabies were here and I put them down on the blanket, he would bring his toys and put them there in front of the little one. then lay down to watch them play with his toys. This red and blue rocket was his favorite, He was young but loved the babies








.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love every photo!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Awkward baby Gus... but I thought this picture was most fitting haha!


----------



## Max-a-million's mom (Nov 9, 2015)

livduse said:


> Awkward baby Gus... but I thought this picture was most fitting haha!
> View attachment 891213


Too cute, what a super hero


----------



## AJC (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## riggs5 (Jun 17, 2021)

Our Golden *Koda* is always ready to play..


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala showing off her superhero muscles and flying ability:


Now that's a Wonder Woman!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

JDandBigAm said:


> Marla saves Patches during the snowball fight or just how many of these fun little balls can I get in my mouth?


I bet Marla caught them all before they could even touch the ground!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

GoldeninCT said:


> Jarvis is more like a sidekick


Can't have a hero without their trusty sidekick!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> Duster in flight ...


Or showing off his power of invisibility?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

dgautumn0207 said:


> Autumn


Autumn melting that snow, and putting up her dukes!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3 goldens said:


> Hunter, the babysitter. When any of the grandbabies were here and I put them down on the blanket, he would bring his toys and put them there in front of the little one. then lay down to watch them play with his toys. This red and blue rocket was his favorite, He was young but loved the babies


Love this protector of the innocent!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

livduse said:


> Awkward baby Gus... but I thought this picture was most fitting haha!


I was waiting for this, and hoped someone would take it there! I'm all for it!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

riggs5 said:


> Our Golden *Koda* is always ready to play..


Koda is SUPER playful 😉


----------



## Chance426 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hildae said:


> Wearing her super hero cape!
> 
> View attachment 891084


Who needs super hero wings when you have angel ears to help you fly!


----------



## Chance426 (Feb 8, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Cruz with his ribbons. Everyone laughs at this picture because they say his ribbons look like a cape.
> View attachment 891087


So proud and handsome!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Finn playing Super Dog at the agility barn!


----------



## Chance426 (Feb 8, 2021)

Capt’n Finn has a beautiful profile! 


Kelmel said:


> Captain Fin on Mermaid watch!
> View attachment 891098


p


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Very cute, I mean ferocious.


----------



## riggs5 (Jun 17, 2021)

3Pebs3 said:


> Koda is SUPER playful 😉


Still a puppy at 9 months


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kismet my Superdog!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Kismet my Superdog!


She's totally springing into action!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Picture credit to Pix'n'Pages, but I bought the photo. If it doesn't count because I didn't take the picture, no worries.

Penny and me celebrating PACH 2 at the GR National. She was my superhero.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The April Photo Contest theme is* "My Dog Is a Superhero".*
So many possibilities, This is going to be fun!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, April 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The April Photo Contest theme is* "My Dog Is a Superhero".*
> So many possibilities, This is going to be fun!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Friday, April 22nd.


Only a few days left to enter!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Eclipse said:


> Picture credit to Pix'n'Pages, but I bought the photo. If it doesn't count because I didn't take the picture, no worries.
> 
> Penny and me celebrating PACH 2 at the GR National. She was my superhero.


Really beautiful, and totally agree! These are the moments they feel like superheroes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

* "My Dog Is a Superhero" photo contest * will be closing on Friday, April 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only 1 more day to enter the photo contest.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I love this picture, he reminds me of Icarus, or maybe not since that wasn’t a superhero…maybe Captain America?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Tagrenine said:


> I love this picture, he reminds me of Icarus, or maybe not since that wasn’t a superhero…maybe Captain America?


Yup! Definite superhero pose! And with the clouds looking how they do, it looks like he's about to save the world!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Closing the contest, watch for the voting poll.


----------

